# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] VC++ addict

## emadns

I hate the way Microsoft is forcing programmer's attention away from VC++. I mean discontinuing MCSD C++ tracks, Almost all MSDN magazine is bout .net, taking full advantage of the new OSs by using .net APIs. Most of the headlines now are about .net. It is true that web development through ASP.net is powerful, but I am still a firm believer in C++ Desktop applications. I favor C++ and do not favor .net at all. (Maybe, this way, I will never get a job at Microsoft). I think if Microsoft put more effort in VC++, it will be a very attractive tool even for novice programmers. i.e. If there is a better dialog designer for C++ similar in a way to VB designer or VS.net designer, things will be much better. But for me, I create wonderful large-scale applications using VC++, OLEDB ATL classes and I get flexible, fast and compact exe. The latest was Foreign Currency Exchange System.

----------


## AymanS

Thanks for your feedback!
As mentioned is previous posts, native VC++ development will always be important for microsoft. I agree with you that there has been more stress on the .Net side. On the other side, native VC++ development was never ignored, in fact, we have had lots of innovations in that side, as the more conformance, PGO, new FP model, and more. Such innovations will continue as well in Orcas.

I believe we need to do a better job in reflecting the importance of native VC++ to the developer community. There is a current effort to do so and gradually you should being seeing a change. One of the major powers of VC++ is being able to write native code and still interop easily with managed components  (written in C++/CLI, C#, VB, etc..). 

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

